# thunder bay



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

any one here from or around thunder bay area ???????


----------



## jonnyriabov (Aug 19, 2008)

*T-Bay*

Im from the Bay.....add me to msn ([email protected])
Jonny


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

any luck hunting?


----------



## jonnyriabov (Aug 19, 2008)

I got a nice doe in november, but have been rifle hunting since as all my buddys rifle hunt. Any luck with you, are you hunting private or public land?


----------



## jonnyriabov (Aug 19, 2008)

Where are all the other TBay Hunters???? Any Tbay guys planning to do any 
3D shoots in the states this winter?


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

no luck yet. i put away the bow and picked up the rifle. hunting crown land.

what 3d shoots are out there?


----------



## TBayMamba (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys,
I figure I have to jump in here since I am in TBay as well. I managed to get a little seven point buck in late September. I used my Champion Hurricane at 70 pounds from 16 yards. The Rage two-blade did it's job and he was down for the count in under forty yards. Here is a pic.


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Erik!

Dan is in the house.

Just sold my Bowtech Justice the deal will be done on friday.

Now I'm going to give the money to Gary for a down payment for a 
new Beast.

BaitnBows.
Gary Hall

Thunder Bay
807-344-9181


----------

